# Bargain Waxes



## Doranzie (Jan 28, 2011)

Going to order some new wax tomorrow just wanted some opinions on what waxes you guys would recommend. Looking to pay no more than £30. Have a black Jeep and am looking for that classic wet / mirror look, I know to get this the prep must be spot on but to finish off what wax would you use?

Cheers.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The likes of Megs 16 or AG HD are the usual reccomendations but I like to go a different way.

How about some samples? The Dodo Juice samples are fantastic as are the Raceglaze ones.

£30, Victoria Concours? Lusso Oro? Lots out there to choose from.

If your prep work (before waxing) is good enough any wax will show up you paint well.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Doranzie said:


> Going to order some new wax tomorrow just wanted some opinions on what waxes you guys would recommend. Looking to pay no more than £30. Have a black Jeep and am looking for that classic wet / mirror look, I know to get this the prep must be spot on but to finish off what wax would you use?
> 
> Cheers.


Pete 53 or Blacklight with Hybrid V7 :thumb:


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

AutoSmart WAX


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

nath69uk said:


> AutoSmart WAX


+1 I was thinking the same thing !!!


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

burger said:


> +1 I was thinking the same thing !!!


Very under estimated product, a keeper once you have tried it.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK2685, deep, wet look and great value.
A mate has it on his Lancer, looks great.

Kev


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

burger said:


> +1 I was thinking the same thing !!!


+ 2 :thumb:


----------



## steejk (Feb 7, 2011)

collinite 915?


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

nath69uk said:


> AutoSmart WAX


Would that be the "Autosmart Gold Carnauba Car Wax"?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

MSD1540 said:


> Would that be the "Autosmart Gold Carnauba Car Wax"?


Nah they have a ''normal wax'' now called WAX it can be had for £20-30.
Ive seen it on a dark blue and its very good and supposed to be very long lasting and detergant proof.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

auto glym hd wax it can be found on ebay for around £25 and beading lasts a long time


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Collinite :thumb:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Poorboys Nattys Blue? Chemical Guys XXX? Megs #16? 

I personally really like the XXX, it seems to deepen and slicken any colour I apply it to. 

Having used R222 lately I like that a lot also.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Megs #16 is the one to go for. 

You'd get two pots of them for 30 quid which should last you till the world ends.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Vics red!!! It is the definition of bargain wax!
P21S concours is another personal favorite.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Doranzie said:


> Going to order some new wax tomorrow just wanted some opinions on what waxes you guys would recommend. Looking to pay no more than £30. Have a black Jeep and am looking for that classic wet / mirror look, I know to get this the prep must be spot on but to finish off what wax would you use?
> 
> Cheers.


Tomorrow is today , which one did you decide to go for?
There have been some great suggestions mentioned in the thread :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

The ones i have tried are:

Colly 845 (stunning)
Nattys Blue
FK pink wax
AG HD wax ( i love this)
Megs 16 (brilliant)

All of these are stunning. I have heard the AS wax is good to but never tried it. The two out of my kit i love the most is AG HD and Colly 845 you really cant get better


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fk2685 gets my vote for best cheap wax.

But megs 16 must be the biggest bargain out of all the waxes


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Another vote here for Autosmart WAX, superb value for money and highly underrated


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

MSD1540 said:


> Would that be the "Autosmart Gold Carnauba Car Wax"?


+1
had half a tub given and was awesome !!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Pete's 53. Awesome wet look and very underrated as a great all rounder.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's been said plenty of times,and there's a good reason. AG HD or Megs 16.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s Concours wax :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

FinishKare #2685 Pink wax for me also. Durable, good looking and easy to apply and after a good couple of coats will start to fill swirls.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

another Megs 16 vote, cracking value for money:thumb:


----------



## Doranzie (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your replies I certainly had lots to look through today while I was supposed to be working 
I finally decided on the Autosmart Wax, I chose this for a number of reasons, the price, the really good reviews some of you gave it and most importantly I can go and get it tonight after I finish work!! 
Getting it for £25 from my local rep which is ok.
Hopefully will get this started tomorrow morning, I will post some pics when I finish.

Thanks again guys,

Robert


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its suppose to be awesome, and smells lovely, im sure you will like it from what i have read!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum car wax because it performs better than some paste waxes I have used and its pretty much fool proof.


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

+1 for Vic Concours, also its not a wax but G Techniq C2 gives a stunning finish and will beat any wax hands down for durability...


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Victoria wax Concours Red Wax about £20 
Used this a few times on black and came out well!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

AG HD beading is superb on it


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> AG HD beading is superb on it


Agreed - possibly the best I've ever seen! :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Scoggs said:


> +1 for Vic Concours, also its not a wax but G Techniq C2 gives a stunning finish and will beat any wax hands down for durability...


How long would C2 last as a sealant without topping up with the C2 QD? Has anyone give it a go?


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Chemical guys xxx hardcore is a good wax nice deep wet colours :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Doranzie said:


> I finally decided on the Autosmart Wax, I chose this for a number of reasons, the price, the really good reviews some of you gave it and most importantly I can go and get it tonight after I finish work!!


I'm sure that it's a great wax! Have fun with it :buffer:


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

pete5570 said:


> How long would C2 last as a sealant without topping up with the C2 QD? Has anyone give it a go?


Mine did 3 months over the cold spell in the winter, I could have left it longer but as it warmed up I used the QD. It was still going strong. That was a daily driver as well

Depends in the surface before hand and your wash technique etc etc


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

R32rob said:


> Pete's 53. Awesome wet look and very underrated as a great all rounder.


+1 on this :thumb:

i rate it highly for a low cost wax, lasts a good 3-4months with 2 coats and the right prep


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Collie 845 for me, although I've only used 845 and 486, One day I'll get round to trying some others, but since 845 does such a good job (in my eyes anyway) why change, why spend more money.....?


----------

